# Denton and Sasquatch Show #96



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week we discuss what the News isn't telling you, possible new info on Syrian chemical attacks, ACLU sticking its nose where it doesn't belong (as usual), China wants to restrict your internet and the NEW crime blotter.

Listen on podomatic and YouTube at the link below

Denton and Sasquatch Show #96 ? Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I love the outro!

I mentioned a celeb I met and from that Sas somehow found my favorite song by him! I didn't mention this song, I don't think.

Anyway, here it is:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Crime Blotter! Sounds like a 1950's TV show starring Broderick Crawford. But it's good, I like it. 

And who the hell keeps their cheetos on the toilet lid?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Crime Blotter! Sounds like a 1950's TV show starring Broderick Crawford. But it's good, I like it.
> 
> And who the hell keeps their cheetos on the toilet lid?


I thought that's where everyone kept them?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Great shows guys! And I know, don't you hate it when you come home and find a stranger in your bathtub eating your Cheetos? Ugh, that is the worst!


----------

